# Photography Tips & Tricks



## Nkahler (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just created a blog with photography tips for beginners.  I hope it can help some people with improving their photography 

Photography Tips & Tricks

Thanks for checking it out!

Also could someone give me feedback on some of my photos please? :blushing:
I hope its alright to post all of this stuff on one page


----------

